# Who you looking at.



## Dodoman (Jul 31, 2021)

These girls crack me up







The Barn Yard.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I love those pics. A good stare down from a chicken just makes everyone's day.


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

Dodoman said:


> These girls crack me up
> View attachment 41652
> The Barn Yard.


das a sassy neck


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Haha!


----------



## chickenpersoon (Sep 11, 2021)

Animals45 said:


> Haha!


 agreed! I saw this picture of a chick that had a neck 10000000000 times sassy-er on google one time


----------

